# A Hello and questions



## acguy (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi, my name is Don. I have been involved and around RC in the past, but not for a while. Well I was working at a customers house recently and noticed a couple of 1/4 scale Sprint Cars and was immediately drawn to them. After finishing my job I asked the customer about them and he was too happy to show them to me. We talked for a long time ( burned my lunch hour plus ), I thanked him for showing them to me and was about to leave when he asked if I wanted to buy them. I had no idea what they were worth, but he made me a package deal and I bought them. Problem is that I know NOTHING about 1/4 scale and don't know if they were worth what I paid or not. I have been searching the internet trying to get info on them, and have not found a whole lot of info. My question is, how can I identify them? Have not had a lot of time to look at them. Hoping to spend time this weekend. I have a friend who has started a Hobby Shop in IL. but he says he really knows nothing about them. Any help is very much appreciated. Will not allow me to post pictures yet, sorry.


----------



## acguy (Aug 6, 2015)

Is this the wrong forum for 1/4 scale questions?


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

I can't help you out much other than to suggest you try out the Large Scale section under the Oval specific section. It's usually a ghost town up here in the general threads...


----------



## acguy (Aug 6, 2015)

OK, I will. Thank you


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Go to www.dirtoval.com there are a lot of threads on there for all the different types of oval cars; not just dirt.


----------



## acguy (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you, I will. And now I can post pics as well.


----------

